# mudskippers



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone know where I can find some of these for sale in the US


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Anybody???


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.thefishmanpetstore.com
280 Marion Ave. Mansfield, Ohio 44903
419-522-5488


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you if anyone knows of anywhere else please let me know the answers are highly appreciated.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

http://www.franksaquarium.com/brackish.htm
Came across the site awhile back. Doesn't seem to have any in stock at the moment though.


----------



## turttleboy (Dec 30, 2009)

I called him he said he will have them in on the 11th Im just tryin to get a wide variety of choices.

thanks

turttleboy


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i know that this thread is almost a year old but ive been obsessed with mudskippers lately and i have a 10 gallon that ive ben trying to find something to do with and i think these things are awesome. I have done a lot of research and many have said i can have 1 in a 10 gallon so if anyone knows anywhere to get these because franks says they are out of stock. I live in pa so most likely they will need to be shipped. Someone please help me find one. I have searched the internet up and down and nothing.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Franks aquarium and anubias design are your too best options IMO. They are both kinda "seasonal" since they are located kinda north(I beleive frank might be in your state). There is no telling when these fish come in. They are also pretty sought after. You need to be looking for them and always checking up on any one who might be getting any. I know from watching anubias design so closely that an entire box of hard to find/rare fish can be gone within a few weeks. Issue is both these places kinda slow down in the winter. Shipping HAS to be express or overnight so you are looking at $35 at least, plus heat pack and all the other things. I don't ship in winter, its too expensive, more of a hassle, bigger risks. Both these individuals CAN ship in winter and I would trust them to do it. The issue is your still taking a much bigger risk then summer or fall shipping. Also for one single fish IMO this isn't even an option. The end result is you will have one fish that costs at least $40 to get. Thats why shipping is usually only done for really hard to find fish and/or bulk orders. The more fish you order, the higher the overall cost, but the lower the individual cost.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A mudskipper in a 10 gallon?
Hmmmm....
Mudskippers can hit 8 inches in length. A 20-long would be the barest minimum, I would think, and even that would be pushing it. There isn't going to be much water in a mudskipper tank, and what water there is has to be clean-ish, so the more water you have, the better ( which means you need a bigger tank )

On the other hand, people still make it work all the time, so I guess I can't argue with that.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> A mudskipper in a 10 gallon?
> Hmmmm....
> Mudskippers can hit 8 inches in length. A 20-long would be the barest minimum, I would think, and even that would be pushing it. There isn't going to be much water in a mudskipper tank, and what water there is has to be clean-ish, so the more water you have, the better ( which means you need a bigger tank )
> 
> On the other hand, people still make it work all the time, so I guess I can't argue with that.


it really depends on what kind of mudskipper some dont get big at all and i wanted to attempt some kind of multi level tank with pools. idk if i ever come across one ill let you know


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well....at the moment i have bot african and indian mudskippers available to me...have never kept them myself ; so i know little about them..


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

*mudskippers are in*

http://www.franksaquarium.com/brackish.htm

They have mudskippers in stock. I would buy them but im not paying 35.00 for shipping when the fish itself is only 7.


----------

